# Platinum Metal Groups.



## Aunderwood458 (Dec 31, 2020)

Can someone interpret this for me... I’m trying to understand this better...
When I google search what is platinum made off it says this!

Platinum also may be found as a byproduct of processing other metals like nickel and copper. Most platinum is derived from a mineral called cooperite, also known as platinum sulfide. Platinum is even found in outer space. "Platinum has also been discovered in heavy concentrations in meteorites — first reported in F. G.

Does that mean what it says?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 31, 2020)

You need a serious lesson in basic chemistry. Get a beginners book on chemistry.

Everything is made from atoms, atoms are made from electrons, protons and neutrons. Depending on the mix we get different elements like lead, oxygen, gold or platinum. 
Platinum is an element, it's made up of subatomic parts. Read more about the periodic table.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periodic_table
Dmitri Mendeleev was Russian so you should find a lot about the periodic table in Russian.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Dec 31, 2020)

Platinum is a metal, that can be found in small quantity in extremely rare rocks as a sulfurized mineral rock like copperite, braggite, and a few other very rare ore's or rocks, this metal can be found in meteorites in outer space, and under your car inside the cat which lives under there to help clean the exhaust of toxic fumes.
what is so special about this metal is it is even harder to corrode, or oxidize (think rust), or to dissolve than gold, it is a nobler metal than most and has many desirable properties as a metal (not being used for all of its possible uses because of it being so rare and highly valued and priced), this metal being fairly inert (does not react easily) making it useful in electrolysis, is a catalyst (will not react chemically itself- but can help a chemical reaction proceed in the desired direction) such as ceramic heaters, or dangerous industrial gases, or even lighting a gas which comes across this heated metal, it has many uses in a wide variety of applications (this and other metals may become increasingly valuable as we advance in technology as like gold has very desirable properties.

Platinum group metals consist of many different metals, with platinum being only one of the metals from this group of metals.


----------



## Aunderwood458 (Dec 31, 2020)

Aunderwood458 said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > You need a serious lesson in basic chemistry. Get a beginners book on chemistry.
> ...






Ok so does that mean that transitional elements can transition into a different element?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 31, 2020)

Aunderwood458 said:


> Aunderwood458 said:
> 
> 
> > g_axelsson said:
> ...


No!

Göran


----------

